# How to add RCA's to factory radio no LOC



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

Roughly how long a project is this?

Have you tested the output signal?

Is the signal still going to the factory amp?


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

This is interesting. Are you certain the circuit you tapped into is Preamp signal & not amplified output? Were you able to verify with a wiring schematic or through your own testing? I like the idea of eliminating the LOC to replicate an aftermarket head unit if possible.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It seems like all he's doing is taking the +/- speaker lead and using just the + and ground. No reason you couldn't build your own "loc" using the same technique. Just be sure to tie the ground to the radio itself.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Not real familiar with Line Output Converters so forgive my ignorance. Isn't there more to a line output converter. Not sure exactly how one works but I believe it drops the voltage signal level down to replicate a preamp signal. Yes?? No?? Does it make the signal corrupt or lossy in the conversion? Ultimately I would like to see a virgin preamp signal out of the radio to feed my amps. Rich.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It adapts the signal. The details probably would be a long discussion in and of itself. But note that in the premier audio version, they same output from the same chip, feeds the external amplifier. The chip is both a speaker out/line out.


----------

